# Hairdresser & waxer recommendations in Phuket



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone recommend a good hairdresser and waxer in Phuket? 

Maybe in the Patong area but doesnt really matter. Coming to live in Phuket in a few weeks and worried about where I will go for all my beauty needs! Thanks


----------



## PhuketLou (Apr 20, 2013)

ok.....so, no one on here gets waxed or gets their hair done


----------

